# Kooks header clearance



## kingair350 (Mar 20, 2012)

I recently installed a set of kooks 1 3/4-1 7/8 lt headers, kooks catless mids and flowmaster catback exhaust. Drove it for a day and now i have some annoying noise at startup and a vibration in some driving and steering conditions. Put if back on the lift quick and i see it has about an 1/8'' of clearance between the drivers side header and the rack and pinion where the steering shaft attaches. Any ideas to give clearance?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Try loosening the bolts that attach the rack to the frame, then use something to pry it away from the header while tightening the bolts back up. Should give you a little more clearance, this is a common problem.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Try installing new aftermarket motor mounts that are the "short" type. Helped with clearance issues I had with supercharger install and LT header clearance at steering rack.


----------

